# VIC-PPB



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Seeing as if i have never fished PPB on a yak yet i was wondering where the best places would be for snapper.
I go on a boat usually and get plenty of fish but want to know where to go on a kayak, my guess would be out from Morington somewhere?

Cheers, Jayden


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

schnappermanJNR said:


> Hi all,
> Seeing as if i have never fished PPB on a yak yet i was wondering where the best places would be for snapper.
> I go on a boat usually and get plenty of fish but want to know where to go on a kayak, my guess would be out from Morington somewhere?
> 
> Cheers, Jayden


I'd look at Rickets Point atm its pretty good for early snapper - I'll be heading there after work as soon as daylight saving is back in ( a week away )
there are a few carparks along there - you have to pay for parking which is a bit of a pain but its an easy paddle across the marine park 
anywhere outside the marine park is fairly good

there will be plenty of both kayaks and boats fish the area from now on so it's pretty easy to see where to go

by the way make sure you can be seen ( bright flag and/or a nav light if you are staying a bit late )

red carp season on PPB does bring out the part time boaters - it can be a little worrying at times


----------

